# Can I use Whole Home DVR with my current Ethernet wiring??



## dfoxhoven (Jan 2, 2007)

I have Ethernet currently running throughout my home. I have the HR21-100 DVR upstairs, and the H21-200 HD downstairs. I've plugged my Router into my HR21-100 and ran another ethernet cable OUT of the HR21-100 and directly into the H21-200 HD. I had DirecTV activate my service...but when I go the the WHole-Home option on the HR210-100...it says NO Networked DVR's available. Am I really going to have to pay the $149 to have DirecTV install this especially when it's free for new customers and I've been a loyal customer for 10 years?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You can't "daisy-chain" ethernet connections like that. You need to run a separate ethernet cable from the other DVR to your Router. Or take advantage of the fully-supported DECA-based Whole Home DVR service. And yes, it's $149 for everybody.


----------



## dfoxhoven (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok...so I took out the daisy chain...hooked up 1 DVR directly to the Router, the other "HD Non-DVR" also has an ethernet cable going directly to router...still nothing? Service in "Authorized".


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Did you call Directv and sign up and start paying the 3$ a month ?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Try resetting your router. Then reset each DVR. If they still don't see each other, then check the Network Settings in the Setup Menu and let us know what you see there. 

Have you done special settings with your router? What brand/model is it?


----------



## dfoxhoven (Jan 2, 2007)

I did call DirecTV and am paying the $3/month.

Router: No Special settings that I'm aware of. Cisco/Linksys WRT160N

H21-200 Receiver Networking Settings:
IP: 192.168.1.101
SubNet: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DNS: 192.168.1.1

HR21-100 Receiver Network Settings:
IP: 192.168.1.103
SubNet: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DNS: 192.168.1.1

Anything else I need...reset the router AND the Receivers.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

dfoxhoven said:


> I did call DirecTV and am paying the $3/month.
> 
> Router: No Special settings that I'm aware of. Cisco/Linksys WRT160N
> 
> ...


Are these static IPs or DHCP? Can you ping them? If you run through a network setup, do they see the Internet? Internet isn't required for MRV, but they should be seeing it in this configuration.

I'd also make sure your 160N has the latest firmware (make sure you get the one for the right hardware version (1, 2 or 3.) Not sure if this could be causing it, but for example, there was a firmware for v3 that fixed some uPNP issues.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Make sure you are using the right port on the hr21... Try flipping to the other and resetting, and see if that helps. 

Also, You can try and use one Ethernet cable and run it from one unit to the other, no switch or router at all. This will tell you if its maybe your router causing some issue, or maybe its your Ethernet cable, ( if you can try more than one cable to make sure its not bad thatd be good).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It looks like your router is successfully assigning IPs to the receivers via DHCP, so things *should* be working, BUT you may need to re-run the satellite setup to "kick-start" things.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Did you change the setting on the DVR to tell it to share it's playlist? Is Multi-Room showing up as an option in the setup menu?


----------

